# CubingUSA Nationals 2018 - Salt Lake City, Utah (July 27-29)



## Kian (Nov 17, 2017)

CubingUSA is happy to announce that CubingUSA Nationals 2018 will be held from *July 27th- July 29th, 2018*. The location of the competition will be announced to the public on December 1, 2017 and the website will be live on December 15, 2017.

Stay tuned to our Facebook event at https://www.facebook.com/events/1772408273060689/ for clues regarding the location!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 17, 2017)

Awesome @Kian! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2017)

We are very excited for this year's competition!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh man, I'm so hyped for this!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 17, 2017)

I hope it's on the east coast


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 17, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I hope it's on the east coast


nah fam it's gonna be in webster groves, mo


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nah fam it's gonna be in webster groves, mo


I hope not


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes! Clues! I was sad to see there were no clues leading up to the announcement of Nats 2017


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 17, 2017)

Somewhere in the west plz.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

@Bob is any more information available about the regional competitions?


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 17, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> @Bob is any more information available about the regional competitions?



The applicants have been selected, but they are all negotiating with venues now. We'll have more info soon!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> The applicants have been selected, but they are all negotiating with venues now. We'll have more info soon!


Any idea how soon? I am really excited!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 17, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> The applicants have been selected, but they are all negotiating with venues now. We'll have more info soon!


Awesome! Can't wait to hear where the northeast championship is


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Any idea how soon? I am really excited!



I would like for all 7 competitions to be announced by the end of the month.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 17, 2017)

Bob said:


> I would like for all 7 competitions to be announced by the end of the month.


----------



## CarterK (Nov 17, 2017)

Bob said:


> I would like for all 7 competitions to be announced by the end of the month.


End of November?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 17, 2017)

CarterK said:


> End of November?


I'm guessing thats what he meant.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 17, 2017)

Sweet, I can't wait to wish I could go!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 17, 2017)

My trip to the US ends on the 20th  why is it late July?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> My trip to the US ends on the 20th  why is it late July?


I believe US Nationals is traditionally around late July and early August. This year was an exception.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Nov 17, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> I believe US Nationals is traditionally around late July and early August. This year was an exception.


That was probably because of worlds.

anyway, thanks Kian! Please the east coast


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah! Thanks @Kian for telling us!!!


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 17, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> That was probably because of worlds.
> 
> anyway, thanks Kian! Please the east coast


Worlds was the week after so it was actually like the worst possible time for it, I don't think it was a deliberate choice, pretty sure it was just due to venue constraints


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 17, 2017)

i'm excited for clues again, the 2015 ones were fun


----------



## Bob (Nov 18, 2017)

The first clue has been revealed. Follow our Facebook event to be the first to hear about the clues!


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Nov 19, 2017)

Having it in Buffalo would be AMAZING. I think there have been like no comps around the Buffalo/Rochester area. But idk. I just want any sort of comp around where I live


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 19, 2017)

I think this is too early to tell for location... so I made a map and a list of cities that are in the running of nats 18, so here it is, correct me if im missing anything (major cities) hope it helps 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zAGqsDpdzfEYwGvWB4eaq4_69uqX_I0ZgyZjzZRJztU/edit


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 19, 2017)

Charles Jerome said:


> I think this is too early to tell for location... so I made a map and a list of cities that are in the running of nats 18, so here it is, correct me if im missing anything (major cities) hope it helps
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zAGqsDpdzfEYwGvWB4eaq4_69uqX_I0ZgyZjzZRJztU/edit


i also have a map but it has the top 200 most populous cities (excluding the eliminated ones of course) that i made after nats this year

link


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 19, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> i also have a map but it has the top 200 most populous cities (excluding the eliminated ones of course) that i made after nats this year
> 
> link


cool i didnt know that but the difference is that mine has fewer cities that it is most likely for nats tho


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 19, 2017)

Charles Jerome said:


> I think this is too early to tell for location... so I made a map and a list of cities that are in the running of nats 18, so here it is, correct me if im missing anything (major cities) hope it helps
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zAGqsDpdzfEYwGvWB4eaq4_69uqX_I0ZgyZjzZRJztU/edit



Teeeechnically, all these cities are still feasible...


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 19, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Teeeechnically, all these cities are still feasible...


well ik but i added in cities what i think it is most likely, but i still think that nats can be in any city lol


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2017)

Second clue is posted!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 19, 2017)

For those who aren't on Facebook here is the 2nd clue.

Clue #2- CubingUSA Nationals 2018 will be held in a city that has an FBS college football program.


----------



## -RandomCuber- (Nov 20, 2017)

hoping for Buffalo


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 20, 2017)

These 125 cities are the only current possibilities:



Spoiler: many cities



Tuscaloosa, Alabama
Birmingham, Alabama
Auburn, Alabama
Mobile, Alabama
Troy, Alabama
Tucson, Arizona
Tempe, Arizona
Fayetteville, Arkansas
Jonesboro, Arkansas
Berkeley, California
Fresno, California
Los Angeles, California
San Diego, California
San Jose, California
Los Angeles, California
Colorado Springs, Colorado
Boulder, Colorado
Fort Collins, Colorado
Storrs, Connecticut
Orlando, Florida
Miami, Florida
Gainesville, Florida
Boca Raton, Florida
Tallahassee, Florida
Coral Gables, Florida
Tampa, Florida
Athens, Georgia
Statesboro, Georgia
Honolulu, Hawai'i
Boise, Idaho
Moscow, Idaho
Urbana–Champaign, Illinois
DeKalb, Illinois
Evanston, Illinois
Muncie, Indiana
Bloomington, Indiana
South Bend, Indiana
West Lafayette, Indiana
Iowa City, Iowa
Ames, Iowa
Lawrence, Kansas
Manhattan, Kansas
Lexington, Kentucky
Louisville, Kentucky
Bowling Green, Kentucky
Baton Rouge, Louisiana
Ruston, Louisiana
Lafayette, Louisiana
Monroe, Louisiana
New Orleans, Louisiana
College Park, Maryland
Annapolis, Maryland
Chestnut Hill, Massachusetts
Amherst, Massachusetts
Mount Pleasant, Michigan
Ypsilanti, Michigan
Ann Arbor, Michigan
East Lansing, Michigan
Kalamazoo, Michigan
Minneapolis, Minnesota
Oxford, Mississippi
Starkville, Mississippi
Hattiesburg, Mississippi
Columbia, Missouri
Lincoln, Nebraska
Reno, Nevada
Piscataway, New Jersey
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Las Cruces, New Mexico
West Point, New York
Buffalo, New York
Syracuse, New York
Boone, North Carolina
Charlotte, North Carolina
Durham, North Carolina
Greenville, North Carolina
Chapel Hill, North Carolina
Raleigh, North Carolina
Winston-Salem, North Carolina
Akron, Ohio
Bowling Green, Ohio
Cincinnati, Ohio
Kent, Ohio
Oxford, Ohio
Athens, Ohio
Toledo, Ohio
Norman, Oklahoma
Stillwater, Oklahoma
Tulsa, Oklahoma
Eugene, Oregon
Corvallis, Oregon
State College, Pennsylvania
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Clemson, South Carolina
Conway, South Carolina
Columbia, South Carolina
Memphis, Tennessee
Murfreesboro, Tennessee
Knoxville, Tennessee
Nashville, Tennessee
Waco, Texas
Houston, Texas
Denton, Texas
Houston, Texas
University Park, Texas
Fort Worth, Texas
Austin, Texas
College Station, Texas
San Marcos, Texas
Lubbock, Texas
El Paso, Texas
San Antonio, Texas
Provo, Utah
Salt Lake City, Utah
Logan, Utah
Norfolk, Virginia
Charlottesville, Virginia
Blacksburg, Virginia
Seattle, Washington
Pullman, Washington
Huntington, West Virginia
Morgantown, West Virginia
Madison, Wisconsin
Laramie, Wyoming


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 20, 2017)

Please make it in New England


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> These 125 cities are the only current possibilities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you would edit this as new clues come out that would be great! Thanks


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2017)

FYI I plan on posting a clue every other night and announcing on Dec. 1st. No promises, though.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 20, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> These 125 cities are the only current possibilities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Florida still in the running!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 20, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> If you would edit this as new clues come out that would be great! Thanks



Definitely plan on it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 20, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> These 125 cities are the only current possibilities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I helpfully bolded all the places where it might _actually_ be


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 20, 2017)

YAY


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 20, 2017)

Dang, Winston Salem is on the list. That would be like a 40 min drive for me.


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 21, 2017)

Kian said:


> FYI I plan on posting a clue every other night and announcing on Dec. 1st. No promises, though.


so this means a clue is posted every night until announcement date?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 21, 2017)

Charles Jerome said:


> so this means a clue is posted every night until announcement date?


every _other_ night


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> every _other_ night


is it like Day 1(yesterday) Day 3(tommorow), day 5, and so on?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 21, 2017)

Charles Jerome said:


> is it like Day 1(yesterday) Day 3(tommorow), day 5, and so on?


I mean I guess...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 21, 2017)

rooting for Athens and Reno <3


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 21, 2017)

Kian said:


> FYI I plan on posting a clue every other night and announcing on Dec. 1st. No promises, though.


Will there be a clue tonight?


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 21, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Will there be a clue tonight?


Yes, probably


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 21, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I hope it's on the east coast




me too!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I helpfully bolded all the places where it might _actually_ be


ok i know you're joking but if you think it's going to be anywhere near Indiana this year i feel really bad for you


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok so now we know that the host city's mayor is a democrat. I'll research as much as i can to help, but what i can say now is that miami is eliminated, but orlando isnt

EDIT: a little more research, and Orlando, Tampa, Gainesville, and Tallahassee are still in, and Miami, Coral Gables, and Boca Raton are out of the question for nats

a little disappointed about Miami not having a chance anymore, but at least Florida still has a decent chance


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 22, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> Ok so now we know that the host city's mayor is a democrat. I'll research as much as i can to help, but what i can say now is that miami is eliminated, but orlando isnt


Was that the next Clue?


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Was that the next Clue?


Yeah


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 22, 2017)

Clue #3- The mayor of our host city for CubingUSA Nationals 2018 is a Democrat.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 22, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Clue #3- The mayor of our host city for CubingUSA Nationals 2018 is a Democrat.


Why does it have to be a Democrat.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 22, 2017)

Here's my doc of the possible cities so far. The bold ones are the ones I was not able to find any info on after a quick Google search. I'll outsource this to you guys (and the people on Facebook); if anyone has any info on any of these cities, let me know (maybe in a PM so we don't clutter this thread).


----------



## CarterK (Nov 22, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's my doc of the possible cities so far. The bold ones are the ones I was not able to find any info on after a quick Google search. I'll outsource this to you guys (and the people on Facebook); if anyone has any info on any of these cities, let me know (maybe in a PM so we don't clutter this thread).


I'll compare this to what I got and edit results.

EDIT: done


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 22, 2017)

Winston Salem is still in


----------



## Cale S (Nov 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Why does it have to be a Democrat.



???


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 22, 2017)

The darker blue the state, the more likely it is to host nats.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Why does it have to be a Democrat.


I mean it's not like CubingUSA decides whom cities elect as mayor?


----------



## CarterK (Nov 22, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> View attachment 8639The darker blue the state, the more likely it is to host nats.


Is that just how democratic the states are?


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Is that just how democratic the states are?



Lol no texas is republican af


----------



## CarterK (Nov 22, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Lol no texas is republican af


What does it mean then?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 22, 2017)

Based on the number of cities in that state with a possibility of hosting the comp?


----------



## CarterK (Nov 22, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Based on the number of cities in that state with a possibility of hosting the comp?


Yeah, but how was it obtained?

EDIT: I'm dumb ignore the question. That doesn't work though because many that have one are different colors.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 22, 2017)

The only Wisconsin city on the list of 125 is Madison, and that's got a Democratic mayor.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Is that just how democratic the states are?


No, I took the list of cities here, put the amount of cities in a given state in a spreadsheet, then turned it into a map.



greentgoatgal said:


> Based on the number of cities in that state with a possibility of hosting the comp?


yes


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I mean it's not like CubingUSA decides whom cities elect as mayor?


I know, it just seems sometimes that everything is about Democrats. I guess we don't need to get political on here though.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I know, it just seems sometimes that everything is about Democrats. I guess we don't need to get political on here though.


In fairness, it's pretty darn close to 50/50, and at the level of city mayor it matters even less than it does at the state or national level.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 23, 2017)

Never tell me the odds!


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 23, 2017)

Please be in amehearts


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 23, 2017)

But what if a mayor is a democratic republican?


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2017)

Clue #4 has been posted early today due to the holiday. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 23, 2017)

Clue #4- Happy Thanksgiving! Today we are thankful that our host city for CubingUSA Nationals 2018 was founded in the 19th century.

Someone get a new list!!!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's the updated doc. There are currently 72 cities in the running, quite a few of which are a bit ambiguous for one or two of the clues.

EDIT: 68, now. I was able to eliminate a couple of the ambiguous ones.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's the updated doc. There are currently 72 cities in the running, quite a few of which are a bit ambiguous for one or two of the clues.


?? There are _not_ 72 cities that previously hosted nats.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> ?? There are _not_ 72 cities that previously hosted nats.


"CubingUSA Nationals 2018 will *not* be held in a city that has hosted our national championship before."


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 23, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's the updated doc. There are currently 72 cities in the running, quite a few of which are a bit ambiguous for one or two of the clues.
> 
> EDIT: 68, now. I was able to eliminate a couple of the ambiguous ones.


What does italics mean?


----------



## CarterK (Nov 23, 2017)

Keaton said on his stream last night that you could fly directly into the city from DC, but I don't know if that should be trusted. Keep your list just to make sure and mine is down to 16 cities.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 23, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Keaton said on his stream last night that you could fly directly into the city from DC, but I don't know if that should be trusted. Keep your list just to make sure and mine is down to 16 cities.


Which 16 though


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 24, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Keaton said on his stream last night that you could fly directly into the city from DC, but I don't know if that should be trusted. Keep your list just to make sure and mine is down to 16 cities.


Can you share your list please?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 24, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> What does italics mean?


Italics mean the text is _indented like this_


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 24, 2017)

Hmm... the likelihood score thing is interesting. How’d you calculate it?


----------



## CarterK (Nov 24, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> Which 16 though





greentgoatgal said:


> Can you share your list please?



Here is the list. It is made so you can edit it but if you want to change something please make a comment.



teboecubes said:


> Hmm... the likelihood score thing is interesting. How’d you calculate it?



AP statistics @schapel

EDIT: just found it

sigma(sqrt(distance in km to last 5 nats locations))*log(population)


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 24, 2017)

LA is listed as the most likely city, but it was founded in the 18th century.


----------



## CarterK (Nov 24, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> LA is listed as the most likely city, but it was founded in the 18th century.


It's not updated automatically.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 24, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Italics mean the text is _indented like this_


No, like why are certain cities italicized and others aren't?


----------



## CarterK (Nov 24, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> No, like why are certain cities italicized and others aren't?


It says it at the top: unsure if it was founded in the 19th century.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 24, 2017)

CarterK said:


> It says it at the top: unsure if it was founded in the 19th century.


Ah, ok.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 24, 2017)

Since this is a guessing game, I'm going to expand it:
I'm guessing that the next clue will have to do with the population of the host city.



Spoiler: Other possible clue categories



- State politics (Democrat/Republican governor/state legislature)
- federal politics (R/D/split House/Senate, electoral college, etc.)
- Climate (rainfall, temp., etc)
- Professional sports franchises or lack thereof, or the win/loss/championship records of professional or college sports teams
- Proximity to or position relative to major bodies of water
- Height of the tallest building in town


----------



## schapel (Nov 24, 2017)

CarterK said:


> AP statistics @schapel
> 
> EDIT: just found it
> 
> sigma(sqrt(distance in km to last 5 nats locations))*log(population)



BS (more of what this is) >>>> AP stats


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 25, 2017)

Clue #5- CubingUSA Nationals 2018 will take place in a state with at least one National Park.


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 25, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Clue #5- CubingUSA Nationals 2018 will take place in a state with at least one National Park.


florida, seattle, texas, and akron is still in


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 25, 2017)

Charles Jerome said:


> florida, seattle, texas, and akron is still in


Unfortunately it will probably be in Texas or Florida


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 25, 2017)

That eliminates:
Alabama
Connecticut
Delaware
Georgia
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Louisiana
Maryland
Massachusetts
Mississippi
Missouri
New Jersey
New York
Oklahoma
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
Vermont
West Virginia
Wisconsin

Nowhere near me then.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 26, 2017)

Odds:


Spoiler



Top 4:
Michigan>Texas>(Florida and Ohio tie)


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 26, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> That eliminates:
> Alabama
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...


Same


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's the full list of cities that are still in it:



Spoiler: cities



Tucson, Arizona
Tempe, Arizona
Fayetteville, Arkansas
Berkeley, California
Orlando, Florida
Gainesville, Florida
Tallahassee, Florida
Tampa, Florida
Boise, Idaho
Moscow, Idaho
Mount Pleasant, Michigan
Ypsilanti, Michigan
Ann Arbor, Michigan
East Lansing, Michigan
Kalamazoo, Michigan
Minneapolis, Minnesota
Las Cruces, New Mexico
Boone, North Carolina
Durham, North Carolina
Winston-Salem, North Carolina
Akron, Ohio
Cincinnati, Ohio
Kent, Ohio
Oxford, Ohio
Athens, Ohio
Toledo, Ohio
Eugene, Oregon
Corvallis, Oregon
Columbia, South Carolina
Memphis, Tennessee
Murfreesboro, Tennessee
Waco, Texas
Houston, Texas
Austin, Texas
San Marcos, Texas
Salt Lake City, Utah
Seattle, Washington
Laramie, Wyoming



Just 38 left!


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 26, 2017)

gogogo Durham North Carolina


----------



## CarterK (Nov 26, 2017)

I put my list in earlier, but my friends merged it with theirs so the list with Keaton's clue is on a different sheet here.

Also Northeast region is out.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's the full list of cities that are still in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly doubt it will be in Ohio.


----------



## CarterK (Nov 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's the full list of cities that are still in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winston-Salem is out (clue 4)



teboecubes said:


> Odds:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How did you get that?


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 26, 2017)

CarterK said:


> How did you get that?


According to this, Michigan has 5 definite cities in the running, while Texas has 5 cities, even though 2 of them are unclear on one of the clues. Florida and Ohio both have 4 cities in the running, making them tied.


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 26, 2017)

there are 33 possible cities left (not including uncertain cities) on my list on this link: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zAGqsDpdzfEYwGvWB4eaq4_69uqX_I0ZgyZjzZRJztU/edit
There are also a map I made for this list inside the document


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 26, 2017)

One California city left.


----------



## kprox1994 (Nov 26, 2017)

Memphis plz


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's the full list of cities that are still in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winston Salem is definitely out. Not founded in the 18th century.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Here's the full list of cities that are still in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minneapolis has a mayor who's a Democrat, and I'm pretty sure Kent does, too.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 26, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> Minneapolis has a mayor who's a Democrat, and I'm pretty sure Kent does, too.



The clue said that the mayor _is_ a democrat.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> The clue said that the mayor _is_ a democrat.


Yeah, but they were bolded, indicating uncertainty. Minneapolis I am sure of, Kent, not positive, waiting to hear back from someone.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 26, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> Yeah, but they were bolded, indicating uncertainty. Minneapolis I am sure of, Kent, not positive, waiting to hear back from someone.



Ohhh, okay, that makes a lot of sense.  Thanks for the info!

I put Minneapolis as unsure because it's the Minnesota Democratic–Farmer–Labor Party, which falls under democratic, but I think it's still somewhat ambiguous.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Leaked


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Leaked


Does he actually know where it is or what it a joke?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Does he actually know where it is or what it a joke?


The world will never know...
Until in a few days when they reveal the location


----------



## CarterK (Nov 27, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Leaked


If it isn't a joke, the first letter looks like an M, and the only one that's possible with some extra info that I got is Minneapolis.

EDIT: now that I think about it, it probably says usa, knowing Paris.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Nov 27, 2017)

Can’t wait for the next clue to come out! I hope it narrows it down way further, considering when still have more than 30 possibilities.

My best bet is that Nats’ll be in Michigan because of the high cuber population.


----------



## Kian (Nov 27, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Does he actually know where it is or what it a joke?



I don't know who Paris Dorn is and he doesn't know where Nats is.


----------



## pd159 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lol i actually do know where nats is, and I'm 90% confident in my answer


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 27, 2017)

Kian said:


> I don't know who Paris Dorn is and he doesn't know where Nats is.



Uh-huh...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 27, 2017)

It's in Nebraska


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 27, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> It's in Nebraska


I mean ofc


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 27, 2017)

pd159 said:


> Lol i actually do know where nats is, and I'm 90% confident in my answer


Y s t y l s


----------



## CarterK (Nov 27, 2017)

Kian said:


> I don't know who Paris Dorn is and he doesn't know where Nats is.


This is getting out of hand. Not this many people should know early. Who is supposed to know? Delegates?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Can’t wait for the next clue to come out! I hope it narrows it down way further, considering when still have more than 30 possibilities.
> 
> My best bet is that Nats’ll be in Michigan because of the high cuber population.


There are tons of cubers in Cali and Texas too (idk about other states but I am sure they have plenty as well)



CarterK said:


> This is getting out of hand. Not this many people should know early. Who is supposed to know? Delegates?



Only the Board, Cubing USA people and the organizers. Know one actually knows besides them it’s just people goofing off


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 27, 2017)

pd159 said:


> Lol i actually do know where nats is, and I'm 90% confident in my answer


You should write a private google doc saying the answer, then give us access after they announce where it is gonna be


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> You should write a private google doc saying the answer, then give us access after they announce where it is gonna be


He already told me what he thought it was so I can confirm it later


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 27, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Leaked


My guess is Waco Texas.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I put Minneapolis as unsure because it's the Minnesota Democratic–Farmer–Labor Party, which falls under democratic, but I think it's still somewhat ambiguous.



Democratic-Farmer-Labor is the Minnesota version of the democratic party. I learned that from my brother who ran for Minnesota state Senate last year (as a Republican).


----------



## pd159 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm going to design a game today similar to this one: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HDxnUU--J5n1t9uOjBe6mRygeBm-nW1CuQrz9bdz_lY/edit
The solved shortened link that I'm going to make this from will lead you to another google doc with the city name in it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2017)

pd159 said:


> I'm going to design a game today similar to this one: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HDxnUU--J5n1t9uOjBe6mRygeBm-nW1CuQrz9bdz_lY/edit
> The solved shortened link that I'm going to make this from will lead you to another google doc with the city name in it.


Or they could just pm me since you told me. Or even better they could wait a few days.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 27, 2017)

Kent, Ohio or Houston, Texas are my guesses.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Nov 27, 2017)

Isn’t there supposed to be a clue out today?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 27, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Isn’t there supposed to be a clue out today?


Yep. They are usually released in the evening.


----------



## Bob (Nov 27, 2017)

If you want to know which cities
Are still in the mix
Check out our Facebook event
For clue number six


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 27, 2017)

noice poem


----------



## CarterK (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm down to 4!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 27, 2017)

With Paris' texts and the clues, I am 90% sure I know where nats is, Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2017)

Could somebody post the clue here for non-Facebook philistines like me?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 27, 2017)

Minneapolis MN
Houston, TX
Orlando, FL
Memphis, TN
Salt Lake City, UT


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 27, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Could somebody post the clue here for non-Facebook philistines like me?


Clue #6- You can root on the hometown NBA team for CubingUSA Nationals 2018! Just not in July.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 27, 2017)

Let's start guessing...

Personally I'd order them from most likely to least likely:
1. Salt Lake City
2. Houston
3. Orlando
4. Memphis
5. Minneapolis


----------



## SuperMarioCubing (Nov 27, 2017)

Yah. I agree with that. I sure hope that its salt lake, cause i live in California.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2017)

There's about a 0.5% chance I could make it up to Minneapolis for part of a day if it was there. Anywhere else would require something along the lines of an improbability drive or Jane.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Let's start guessing...
> 
> Personally I'd order them from most likely to least likely:
> 1. Salt Lake City
> ...


Why did you choose that order? I personally would think Utah would be lower on the list since it's a much smaller city and we don't have all that many cuber here  I would think something larger would be a more suitable place although Utah would be pretty cool


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 28, 2017)

In before; it's Salt Lake City.


----------



## SuperMarioCubing (Nov 28, 2017)

You really cant go by the city or states size or population of cubers in that state. Especilly if we look back, Nats 2011 and 2015 weren't held in very big cities.


----------



## SuperMarioCubing (Nov 28, 2017)

Especially if we look at Nats 2015.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 28, 2017)

I like all top three options


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 28, 2017)

Also I would like to announce i am not dead


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


>


What is that on?!?!


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 28, 2017)

Salt Lake City!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


>


Well I guess its not on the east coast):


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What is that on?!?!


https://www.visitsaltlake.com/convention-calendar/
They took it down (I think someone contacted them so that the info wouldn’t get out early)


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> https://www.visitsaltlake.com/convention-calendar/
> They took it down (I think someone contacted them so that the info wouldn’t get out early)


Ok. 

I live in Maine so I guess I won't be goin to nats


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


>



Benned


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


>



Dang, nice find (assuming it's legit, of course). 1,000 people! That's pretty cool!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Dang, nice find (assuming it's legit, of course). 1,000 people! That's pretty cool!


The organisation wouldn't have been "World Cube Association" I think, but CubingUSA.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice! You can't hide anything theses days.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Dang, nice find (assuming it's legit, of course). 1,000 people! That's pretty cool!



It isn't, see my post on the previous page


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 28, 2017)

WHen will clue 7 come out


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 28, 2017)

Cale S said:


> It isn't, see my post on the previous page



Oh lol. Quite believable though.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 29, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


>


Someone on Facebook confirmed that they photoshopped it, but that is most likely the location.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 29, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Someone on Facebook confirmed that they photoshopped it, but that is most likely the location.



The Photoshop story could be CubingUSA/WCA's cover to prevent embarrassment.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 29, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> The Photoshop story could be CubingUSA/WCA's cover to prevent embarrassment.


Possibe but doubtful. The person who made it confirmed that he did so, and he is not affiliated with the WCA.


----------



## CarterK (Nov 29, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> WHen will clue 7 come out


tomorrow


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Nov 29, 2017)

You’d have to have tons of editing experience in order to pull that off.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 29, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> You’d have to have tons of editing experience in order to pull that off.


Or just minimal experience with inspect element...


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 29, 2017)

Calling it now that Nats is in TN or FL


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 29, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Calling it now that Nats is in TN or FL


That’s like 2/3 of the options. Might as well say I think it’s in TN, FL or Utah 

Edit:
Shonathan Collins said this on Facebook which probably rules Texas out of this


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 29, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Calling it now that Nats is in TN or *FL*


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 29, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> You’d have to have tons of editing experience in order to pull that off.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 29, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> You’d have to have tons of editing experience in order to pull that off.



No.


----------



## Kian (Nov 29, 2017)

Lol. The WCA does not organize nationals and we always have whatever venue we book for four days, not three. Nice photoshop, though.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 29, 2017)

Final clue was the new logo which has the city skyline in it, and it seems to be SLC!

https://m.facebook.com/events/1772408273060689?ref=m_notif&notif_t=admin_plan_mall_activity


----------



## Charles Jerome (Nov 29, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Final clue was the new logo which has the city skyline in it, and it seems to be SLC!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/events/1772408273060689?ref=m_notif&notif_t=admin_plan_mall_activity


damn far away, but still might go due to flight tickets (save money to go to nats)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2017)

Now I want to know whether that earlier screenshot was doctored, or the story was simply made to claim it was doctored to try to put the cat back in the bag.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hmmm...that's pretty do-able for me. I may have to try and do that. Maybe carpool with others going from my area.


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 30, 2017)

That skyline sure matches Salt Lake City, Utah! I would know since I've lived 40 minutes away from it or in it for 16 years... 

To be real, though, it has the specific shape of the state capital and the Salt Lake City Temple, which are very unique buildings.

Also, the Salt Palace would make sense, since it is one of the biggest expo centers in Salt Lake City. It is also right by City Creek Food Court, which would be nice. The Salt Palace would great place to have Nats! (I've been there before )

Do you have any thoughts, Underwatercuber? (since your from Utah...)


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 30, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now I want to know whether that earlier screenshot was doctored, or the story was simply made to claim it was doctored to try to put the cat back in the bag.



Ahem...


Max Cruz said:


> The Photoshop story could be CubingUSA/WCA's cover to prevent embarrassment.



You saw it here first, folks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 30, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now I want to know whether that earlier screenshot was doctored, or the story was simply made to claim it was doctored to try to put the cat back in the bag.



The event isn't listed on their website now, and as far as I'm aware, nobody in CUSA reached out to them to tell them to take it down if it were even there in the first place.

What seems to have happened is that some delegate found out the location via the new competition form, as US Nats was an unnanounced competition, and another delegate poked around for those dates and saw it as a nearby competition. Other delegates not part of CUSA knew because of this, and I think some delegate who saw the info spilled the beans, which led to people creating the false image. As Kian said, we don't deal with them as the World Cube Association, we are CubingUSA, and our contract is for four days, not three, so it's not even sensible for that doctored image to be real.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 30, 2017)

Aerospry said:


> That skyline sure matches Salt Lake City, Utah! I would know since I've lived 40 minutes away from it or in it for 16 years...
> 
> To be real, though, it has the specific shape of the state capital and the Salt Lake City Temple, which are very unique buildings.
> 
> ...


Me and my friends are all thinking salt palace would be a good place but there are lots of other venue options which would all be great choices  I am excited to see where it is.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 30, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now I want to know whether that earlier screenshot was doctored, or the story was simply made to claim it was doctored to try to put the cat back in the bag.


The screenshot was fake, the original poster on fb admitted that it was a joke


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 30, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> The screenshot was fake, the original poster on fb admitted that it was a joke



Very prescient joke.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 30, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> The screenshot was fake, the original poster on fb admitted that it was a joke


Unless the admittance that the screenshot was fake was also faked...


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 30, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Unless the admittance that the screenshot was fake was also faked...



"Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."

WCA and CubingUSA are filled with snakes. This explains why they cannot keep a cat in a bag; they have no limbs. Also, drain the swamp.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 30, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."
> 
> WCA and CubingUSA are filled with snakes. This explains why they cannot keep a cat in a bag; they have no limbs. Also, drain the swamp.


?????


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 30, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."
> 
> WCA and CubingUSA are filled with snakes. This explains why they cannot keep a cat in a bag; they have no limbs. Also, drain the swamp.



"Make the WCA Great Again"


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 1, 2017)

@Kian, do you think they will be announced today?


----------



## Cubotron420 (Dec 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @Kian, do you think they will be announced today?


It’s in Salt Lake City,Utah


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 1, 2017)

Btw I've heard feet will not be held this year either


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 1, 2017)

It’s official!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> It’s official!


Is there a website?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Is there a website?


The website will be live on December 15th.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> It’s official!


Also, can I have the source?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Also, can I have the source?


They added a location on fb.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Also, can I have the source?


They added it on Facebook but the one I posted was from their Instagram account


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 2, 2017)

Salt Lake City was my third guess after somewhere in Texas and Denver, Colorado.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 16, 2017)

The website should be up fairly soon, correct?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 16, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> The website should be up fairly soon, correct?


This is what CubingUSA posted on facebook:
"We're still working out many of the details regarding qualifications/schedule, so unfortunately, we will be releasing the competition website on December 22nd now. Sorry for the delay!"


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 16, 2017)

CarterK said:


> This is what CubingUSA posted on facebook:
> "We're still working out many of the details regarding qualifications/schedule, so unfortunately, we will be releasing the competition website on December 22nd now. Sorry for the delay!"


Dang it


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't know if Salt Lake City is a safe space for Nationals... Would you go after this?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 17, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> I don't know if Salt Lake City is a safe space for Nationals... Would you go after this?


That would eliminate a LOT of cities if we went off of whether it was safe or not based off of shootings that happened there.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 17, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> I don't know if Salt Lake City is a safe space for Nationals... Would you go after this?


you are not going to find a decent city to hold nationals in where there has never been any crime. SLC is not a very dangerous city


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 17, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> I don't know if Salt Lake City is a safe space for Nationals... Would you go after this?


lmao last 2 worlds were in Sao Paulo and Paris and you're worried about someone shooting some people in a big US city.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 17, 2017)

Is it possible to get notice of the necessary qualifying times prior to the website going up? I've got a comp coming up soon and want to know what I should be aiming for.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 17, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Is it possible to get notice of the necessary qualifying times prior to the website going up? I've got a comp coming up soon and want to know what I should be aiming for.


Just get good times on everything and you shouldn’t have a problem  you could always look at last years times and they should be around there.


----------



## Bob (Dec 18, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Is it possible to get notice of the necessary qualifying times prior to the website going up? I've got a comp coming up soon and want to know what I should be aiming for.


You should be aiming to do your best.

The qualification times will be posted on the website when ready.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 18, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Is it possible to get notice of the necessary qualifying times prior to the website going up? I've got a comp coming up soon and want to know what I should be aiming for.


This is pure speculation, but assuming competitor limit might be similar to last year's and considering the popularity of speedcubing in US did not grow in 2017 as much as it did in 2015 and 2016 (judging by number of WCA competitors), I would say it is likely that qualifying times will only be a bit lower than last year.


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

I would say 900 competitors and sub-40 seconds for Rubik's cube 3x3 qualifications.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 18, 2017)

1100 competitor limit.


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 18, 2017)

Do you have to have official times that qualify for Nationals before registering? I haven't gone to a comp yet, but would love to register for NATS ASAP. I know I will qualify at a comp I'm going to in January, but I would love to register before it fills up.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 19, 2017)

Aerospry said:


> Do you have to have official times that qualify for Nationals before registering? I haven't gone to a comp yet, but would love to register for NATS ASAP. I know I will qualify at a comp I'm going to in January, but I would love to register before it fills up.


Yes you will need to have official times before you register. You don't need to worry about it filling up though. Last year It filled up in May iirc.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 19, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Yes you will need to have official times before you register. You don't need to worry about it filling up though. Last year It filled up in May iirc.


How do you know? Doesn't it mostly work so that they remove people who didn't make the qualification time at a set date?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 19, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Yes you will need to have official times before you register. You don't need to worry about it filling up though. Last year It filled up in May iirc.


Then again, Worlds filled up in 1-2 weeks


----------



## CarterK (Dec 19, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> How do you know? Doesn't it mostly work so that they remove people who didn't make the qualification time at a set date?


They did that for worlds and I forgot they did.



Competition Cuber said:


> Then again, Worlds filled up in 1-2 weeks


But that was almost the same amount of people from the whole world. 1000 people in the world vs 800 people in the US.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Yes you will need to have official times before you register. You don't need to worry about it filling up though. Last year It filled up in May iirc.



IIRC, Nats filled up in the first week.

I'm registering first thing when it comes out, If I need to cancel I'll cancel. I'm going to reserve a hotel room soon.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 22, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> IIRC, Nats filled up in the first week.
> 
> I'm registering first thing when it comes out, If I need to cancel I'll cancel. I'm going to reserve a hotel room soon.


It definitely didn't fill up until at least April. The first day, 400 people signed up but it was slow from there. You're probably thinking of worlds. Either way you should still register asap.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

The website should be up sometime today, right?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 22, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> The website should be up sometime today, right?


correct


----------



## ToastyKen (Dec 23, 2017)

Nats 2018 website is up: https://cubingusa.org/nationals/2018

Registration opens January 9.
Qualification times are on the Events tab.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 24, 2017)

hopefully the 99 dollar registration will deter the 9 year old kids who always scream rubric and world record after every solve


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 24, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> hopefully the 99 dollar registration will deter the 9 year old kids who always scream rubric and world record after every solve



the. registration. is. always. expensive.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey! They've got feet! Hooray! 

wait crud its in Utah I cant get out there
darn it


----------



## Kev43 (Dec 25, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> hopefully the 99 dollar registration will deter the 9 year old kids who always scream rubric and world record after every solve


Should make it $999 next year to be sure


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 25, 2017)

Kev43 said:


> Should make it $999 next year to be sure


It would actually be really interesting to see who would go


----------



## Bob (Jan 10, 2018)

Registration is open. Don't forget to register. It's filling fast.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 10, 2018)

done 

Traveling the world


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 31, 2018)

Suggestion for a future nats (even if we cant in 2018): State cup. Kind of like the nations cup, but with american states instead.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 31, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Suggestion for a future nats (even if we cant in 2018): State cup. Kind of like the nations cup, but with american states instead.


That would be great! Are there any states that haven't had a comp yet?


----------



## CarterK (Jan 31, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> That would be great! Are there any states that haven't had a comp yet?


Yes plenty. South Dakota, Hawaii, and Alaska are some that haven't had comps yet. ND just had it's first comp in November. Some states just wouldn't compete and some would have more than one team. Just register with a team and you represent that state.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 1, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Yes plenty. South Dakota, Hawaii, and Alaska are some that haven't had comps yet. ND just had it's first comp in November. Some states just wouldn't compete and some would have more than one team. Just register with a team and you represent that state.



You could also have a seeding round where every team did a Bo1 to determine top 16 and do tournament style from there.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 1, 2018)

Mikel said:


> You could also have a seeding round where every team did a Bo1 to determine top 16 and do tournament style from there.


Or each team of 3 that applied would be ranked by wca profile


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 1, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Suggestion for a future nats (even if we cant in 2018): State cup. Kind of like the nations cup, but with american states instead.


Sounds like a fun idea to me. There might be problems with some states participation though but other than that it would probably work well.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't see why this wouldn't be a problem. The worlds one worked well, so why not just do the same thing? Maybe do top 32 or something teams based on adding up official averages, and then seed based on that.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 2, 2018)

CarterK said:


> I don't see why this wouldn't be a problem. The worlds one worked well, so why not just do the same thing? Maybe do top 32 or something teams based on adding up official averages, and then seed based on that.


Top 32 would make sense, but I would say each state can only get one unless there is not enough states, and then ranking can find the last ones


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

I do not know if it is to early to ask this or not but does anyone know if there are going to be any kind of unofficial events during US Nationals? and if so what kind of events? 

I know about the different kind of events that they have had the last few years, so I would think that they are going to do something this year, but I figured that I would ask. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 21, 2018)

Just booked flight tickets to slc, looking forward to it!


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 21, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Just booked flight tickets to slc, looking forward to it!



SLC has such a large airport that its basically worlds 2018 now lolol.

I booked before signups opened, cause plane tickets were spiking and I was dumb..

Super excited to go and see all of you guys there!


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 21, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> SLC has such a large airport that its basically worlds 2018 now lolol.
> 
> I booked before signups opened, cause plane tickets were spiking and I was dumb..
> 
> Super excited to go and see all of you guys there!


Euro 2018: 38 countries
US nats 2018: 19 countries


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> Euro 2018: 38 countries
> US nats 2018: 19 countries



Whoops, didn’t notice that, haha


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 24, 2018)

Time for goals??

Reasonable goals that probably could happen:

Sub-8 3x3 single
Sub-10 3x3 average
Sub-2 2x2 single
Sub-3.3 2x2 average
At least 2 sub-40 4x4 singles
Sub-42 4x4 average
Sub-1:15 5x5 single
Sub-1:20 5x5 average
Sub-2:30 6x6 single
Sub-2:45 6x6 average
3BLD mean pleaaase
Sub-30 FMC single
Sub-33 FMC mean
Sub-16 OH single
Sub-20 OH average
Sub-40 feet single
Sub-45 feet average
Sub-11 Clock single
Sub-15 Clock average
Don't forget to compete in Megaminx
Sub-2 Pyraminx single
At least 2 sub-3 Pyraminx averages
Podium in Pyraminx
Unironically compete in Skewb
Compete in Square-1 at least once
Have a grand old time with friends
Explore Salt Lake City without getting too lost
Play cards occasionally
Vlog semi-regularly
Un-nemesize myself

Absolutely absurd goals that definitely won't happen but a man can dream:

Win Pyraminx
Podium in Feet
Make 3x3 round 3
Skip LS and OLL and PLL 5 times each in 3x3 round 3 and make finals

Reasonable goals are worth 1 point each, absolutely absurd goals are worth 5 points each. Therefore, overall goal:

Accumulate at least 18 points.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 24, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Sweet, I can't wait to wish I could go!


I feel you


----------



## CarterK (Jun 24, 2018)

Goal time i guess.

3x3 - Low 7 single, 9.5 average OR use Roux
2x2 - Sub 1.8 average, make finals(aka get good r3 scrambles)
4x4 - Sub 35 single, Sub 40 average, I don't care about this event anymore
5x5 - Sub 1:10 single, Sub 1:15 average (with yau ofc)
6x6 - Sub 2:05 single, Sub 2:10 mean (idk about this, we'll see what happens when i get the gts m)
7x7 - Sub 3:30 single, Sub 3:40 mean (seems easy)
3BLD - Don't suck (sub 35 single?) make finals with UF and good UBL comms. Not gonna go for a good mean bc it's nats
FMC - Sub 28.5 Mean, overall be happy with my solves
OH - Sub 14 average, make finals (with roux)
Feet - Sub 35 single, Sub 40 average (gonna practice a ton)
Clock - Sub 10 single, Sub 12 average
Mega - Sub 1 single, sub 1:05 average
Pyra - Sub 3 single, Sub 5 average
Skewb - Sub 2.88 average, sub 2 single that isn't plus 2d pls, Podium, Win at least one round
Sq1 - Use CSP in a solve, Sub 7 single, Mid 9 average, Make finals
4BLD - Sub 4 Single OR be satisfied with my attempts
Make 3 finals (was my goal at the beginning of the year)
Get a kinch >50 for the comp
Get kinch in general >49

Stretch Goals:
Podium in 2x2
Podium in FMC
Podium in Feet
Win Skewb
Podium in Squan
Keep Skewb NAR single at 1.43 bc we made an inside joke that someone got a 1.43 nar in october and now it actually happened.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 26, 2018)

Registration closed today with 708/850 people registered. Competitor limit was not reached! Meanwhile the European Championship is even further from the limit with 628/1200. So those tough qualification times did their job or is it some other reason?

I think the biggest competition ever will be China Championship 2018, also with a 1200 competitor limit but somehow I suspect they will be able to reach it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2018)

Goals 
3x3 sub 10 single, sub 12 average
Clock PB average (sub 7?), make finals and maybe podium
3bld sub 50 single


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 28, 2018)

Goals:
2x2: sub 1.6 avg, podium or win
3x3: Sub 8 average, sub 7 single
4x4: sub 35 average
5x5: sub 1:10 average
6x6: sub 2:20 mean
7x7: sub 4 mean
Skewb: sub 3.7 average, make finals, top 10
pyra: sub 5 average
OH: Sub 16 average
Mega: sub 1 average
Sq-1: sub 13 average
Bld: sub 1:45 single
4bld: sub 9 single
FMC: sub 29 mean
Feet: sub 50 average, be top 16?

Really hyped for this one!


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 25, 2018)

For those who don’t know, seminars, unofficial events, and groups have all been announced


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey all (or those that are going to Nationals)

I am leaving now for Utah, and I look forward to seeing you all there. I wish you all pleasant and safe travels, and hopefully I will be able to meet some of you there. God luck to all that will be competing.

And lastly, For all that are not going, I wish you all a wonderful week ahead and I look forward to rejoining the forums next week (since I will not be able to respond to anything on these forums until next week). Take care


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 27, 2018)

Who is live streaming?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 27, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Who is live streaming?


MentalBlockTV on Twitch


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Who is live streaming?


Live streaming on the US Nats site:
https://cubingusa.org/nationals/2018


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 30, 2018)

Nats was a blast this year! Thank you all for putting up such a great competition! Even though my times didn’t reflect my skill level, I made new friends and got to continue fostering friendships with in state friends. Thank you for this amazing experience!


----------



## CarterK (Jul 30, 2018)

3x3 - Low 7 single, 9.5 average OR use Roux eh pb average, whatever.
2x2 - Sub 1.8 average, make finals(aka get good r3 scrambles) Check bottom
4x4 - Sub 35 single, Sub 40 average, 4x4 is boring, but lol i got a 31 single which is really good.
5x5 - Sub 1:10 single, Sub 1:15 average (with yau ofc) yeah whatever this even sucks
6x6 - Sub 2:05 single, Sub 2:10 mean (idk about this, we'll see what happens when i get the gts m) lol used a shadow and did terribly
7x7 - Sub 3:30 single, Sub 3:40 mean (seems easy) oops i got a 4:26 first solve
3BLD - Don't suck (sub 35 single?) make finals with UF and good UBL comms. Check bottom
FMC - Sub 28.5 Mean, overall be happy with my solves I'm out of practice
OH - Sub 14 average, make finals (with roux) dumb, check bottom
Feet - Sub 35 single, Sub 40 average (gonna practice a ton) oops i didnt practice, but pretty happy with my results
Clock - Sub 10 single, Sub 12 average dnfed first solve so went safe on the others, got a counting 15
Mega - Sub 1 single, sub 1:05 average yeah idk i just failed
Pyra - Sub 3 single, Sub 5 average failed first round and should've made second round, check bottom
Skewb - Sub 2.88 average, sub 2 single that isn't plus 2d pls, Podium, Win at least one round check the bottom
Sq1 - Use CSP in a solve, Sub 7 single, Mid 9 average, Make finals uhhhhh check the bottom
4BLD - Sub 4 Single OR be satisfied with my attempts idk i was tired
Make 3 finals (was my goal at the beginning of the year) 0 finals, but easily could've made 3, ill explain at the bottom
Get a kinch >50 for the comp not even close
Get kinch in general >49 idk if this happened yet

Stretch Goals:
Podium in 2x2
Podium in FMC
Podium in Feet
Win Skewb
Podium in Squan
Keep Skewb NAR single at 1.43 bc we made an inside joke that someone got a 1.43 nar in october and now it actually happened. - lol



Here's the dumb parts of this.

2x2: second round, plus 2 and all i needed was like a 3.5 on the last solve to make the next round. Layer is U R U' R' and i one look wrong to get a 6...

3BLD: Super slow solves all triple dnfed. Finals was only 50 so it was super easy.

OH: My average r1 was 
17 - slow turning
15 - messed up at the end and forced a bad case, probably should've been low 13
30 - didn't solve fb
22 - did cmll 3 times
13 - meh

Could've made finals with a decent r2 average but i didn't make it.

Pyra: 
Failed the average. Last solve was really close to a plus 2. I didn't think it was a plus 2 but the judge called a delegate over. Delegate ruled plus 2. After that i took my pyra and 2 people tell me that it wasn't a plus 2. That cost me the next round and a potentially good r2 average.

Skewb: 
Can't turn very well as usual. Bad averages in first 2 rounds and then plus 2d out of finals. There were a ton of easy scrambles that I didn't get. Very surprised that there weren't any nars though.

Squan: r2 was going ok, and i used csp in a solve. first 3 solves were 10 9 11. 4th solve i have to start over at some point and i get a 22. Last solve was going well. I got to Opp Opp really early in the solve. I do Opp Opp, put the cube down. It's a 7. Except it's a DNF by 10/-10/. Easily would've made finals and podium was really easy. 

I should've made skewb and squan and i could've easily made 2x2 OH or 3BLD finals if i didn't fail. Overall, my results for the comp sucked. 

Even though it sounds like the comp was a disaster for me, I had a ton of fun. I got to meet a lot of people i wanted to meet and I was surprised at the amount of people who knew who I was. It was a really fun comp.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 31, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Absolutely absurd goals that definitely won't happen but a man can dream:
> 
> Win Pyraminx


Thats not absurd, that was meant to happen. Congrats again on the win.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 2, 2018)

Well I just got back from Nats yesterday, and what a competition that was I had a really great time there, was happy to have met a lot of new cubers (either those on these forums or elsewhere), and as well as meeting up with friends. I was also happy to have witnessed several records (either WR/continental record etc) watch all the great cubers compete and for myself doing better in almost all the events then I have in the past.

Thank you all for a great competition and I look forward to next years (if I can go of course).


----------

